# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Choáng với sự lộng lẫy cung điện Kremlin - du lịch Nga

## hantt.163

Đến thăm Nga, xứ sở bạch dương, du khách sẽ được khám phá nhiều công   trình kiến trúc vĩ đại, nổi tiếng và tận mắt chứng kiến một nền văn hóa   đồ sộ mà ít có quốc gia nào trên Thế giới sánh bằng.
Người ta gọi nước Nga là xứ sở của bạch dương vì cây bạch dương được  sùng bái như là một nữ thần trong tuần lễ xanh vào đầu tháng sáu. Cây  bạch dương thân mọc thẳng, có cành mềm, gió thổi đu đưa, nhìn từ xa như  một bầy tiên nữ đang nhảy múa, vì thế đây là loài cây còn được gọi với  cái tên mĩ miều, cây người đẹp. Trên vỏ bạch dương có những lỗ trông như  những con mắt ngó nghiêng mọi phía. 


Khung cảnh thơ mộng được chụp lại từ ban công cung điện Kremlin.

 Đến thủ đô nước Nga, Maxcova chúng ta đến thăm điện Kremlin. Đây là  nơi làm việc, sinh sống của tổng thống Nga và các cơ quan tối cao. Điện  Kremlin là một trong những công trình kiến trúc - lịch sử- nghệ thuật  chính của quốc gia gồm nhà thờ, lăng mộ của sa hoàng, nơi mọi người vẫn  gọi là tháp chuông của Ivan đại đế. 

Hiện nay điện Kremlin là nơi lưu trữ bộ sưu tập độc nhất vô nhị, những  kỷ vật lịch sử, kiến trúc và văn hóa như: nhà thờ Đức Mẹ Đồng Trinh, nhà  thờ Tổng Lãnh Thiên Thần Michael, nhà thờ Truyền Tin, nhà thờ Hoàng  Gia. 

Những hình ảnh tuyệt đẹp trong cung điện chính của điện Kremlin ở  Maxcova, Nga sẽ khiến mọi người không khỏi ngạc nhiên và ấn tượng.


Hội trường Alexander lộng lẫy với tường mạ vàng.

 
Hội trường St. Gerorge.

 
Một trong các phòng khánh tiết chính của cung điện trông hết sức tráng lệ.

 
Hội trường St. Andrew trở thành căn phòng đặt ngai vàng cho Hoàng đế  trong điện Kremlin. Năm 1932, nó trở thành phòng họp cho các sự kiện  lớn.

 
Toàn bộ hội trường được mạ vàng vô cùng lộng lẫy.

 
Trên thực tế, người bình thường không ai được phép vào điện Kremlin và chụp ảnh trong đó.

 
Những chiếc ngai vàng này từng là khu giải trí cho các công chúa, hoàng tử nhỏ.

 
Phòng Faceted cũng mang một vẻ đẹp lộng lẫy. Những bậc thang cẩm thạch,  hành lang vô tận như mê cung, hội trường mạ vàng lộng lẫy và thảm đỏ  trải dài trên sàn nhà trong cung điện lôi cuốn người xem tới mê mẩn.

 
Tiền sảnh Malachite trông hết sức hoàng tráng.


Những cột trụ ở sảnh được sơn bằng chất malachite có màu sắc như ngọc quý. (dulichvietnam)

----------


## wildrose

lộng lẫy, tráng lệ quá

----------


## khanhszin

oa lộng lẫy lung linh tóa

----------


## littlelove

hoành tráng thật đó

----------


## rose

trông xa hoa nhỉ

----------

